# retreiving delete photos from i phone ?



## auntiebea (Jun 16, 2012)

Approx 1 week ago I had transferred pics from iphone to pc. and deleted from iphone. i did not back these photos up on a cd and now my laptop hard drive has crashed. nothing left on it. Any way to get these photos back? Not in I cloud.


----------



## iKarnt (Jun 17, 2012)

simple answer: Sorta. 
Easeus Data recovery should be able to help - rumour has it its supporting a free version. *Not sure if there is limitations on data recovery options.

At any rate - providing your HDD spins with no clicks and appears in windows with no drive letter or partition, your going to be OK. This process does take more than a few hours, and generally will recover the photos. 
You will need to grab your HDD out of your lappy and attach this to a "working" system, Usually you can just plug this in with SATA cables exististing in a standard PC. 

As i say this will take a while, so a system that won't be "required" for a few days will be best. Half the process finds all your lost souls, the other half recovers them. Both take a while. 

This will only work if your hdd still spins etc. any clicks and I'm afraid thats not going to be good news for you.


----------



## auntiebea (Jun 16, 2012)

Thank you for replying. If the apple store can't help I will try that


----------

